# Mead Recipes, anyone??



## Kevinski324 (Apr 13, 2007)

I recently made a 5 gallon batch of mead from white honey. It turned out excellent, but I am just wondering what it would taste like if I add some more ingredients next time(egices, fruit, etc..). Does anyone have a good recipe I can use? Thanks.


----------



## smurfe (Apr 13, 2007)

Look HERE. You will find a few good Mead recipes. You might look over Waldo's Spiced Mead. Might be what you are looking for.


----------



## Luc (Apr 14, 2007)

Here you go:

http://davespicks.com/writing/mme/contents.html

http://brewery.org/brewery/MHall.html

This will get you through the weekend  

Luc


----------

